# Outlaws



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I am trading my 27" Swamp lites for a set of 26" Outlaws. I have read from some people that the Outlaws ride rough and are very rough on your bike and I have read from some people that they are great. I typically ride 50/50 mud and trail. What have you guys noticed about the Outlaws? How rough are they?

Thanks,


----------



## Land or Water (May 12, 2013)

I love mine... Real don't notice a rough ride sure, they make smother riding mud tire but these things pull great in the mud. I am running 28 inch skinnyes all the way around on a 700 grizzly. Also I believe the 28 inch outlaw run short. But that is ok by me. Hope this helps. Good luck on what ever you decide.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I hope I can clear misconceptions on off road tires. The truly aggressive tread on tires like the "outlaw" are great for mud. The draw back is they put alot of punishment on your axels, especially if lifted. The hard lug(outlaw) tires have a poor road worthy ability because that's not what they were designed to do. The swamp lites are a good all around tire that handles well in the mud but is pretty stabled on hard ground. As far as the tire height the lites are taller and more balooned than the outlaws giving more foot print to the tire but require more clearance. Yes you can go with the skinnys to not have the problem of mud sling


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They are rougher on parts, like bearings, balls joints, axles, etc. The swamp lites are a bad tire, I had a set and never liked them. If you want a good all around mud/trail tire Id suggest Maxxis Zillas. I owned several sets of those and was very pleased. As well as others I know that run them.


----------



## Maxx121 (Apr 1, 2009)

They are very rough when aired up. I run a set of 28's with NO air and that 
helped a bunch! Just better have some power to turn em', they heavy and hard on parts


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The Maxxis Zilla is a great alternative if riding hardpack.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Those old school Outlaws are rough. Now when you get into the newer Outlaw2's they are a lot smoother. I know you said a trade, so you probably dont want to spend any money. But I believe the best all around tire is the Maxxis Zilla. They pull good in the mud, and are good on the trails


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I ended up getting the outlaws the other day. Rode around the yard/road a little bit. They do make for a rougher ride but it smooths out significantly when I hit about 10mph. Going to try to get them muddy tomorrow out at my cousins place. I will say that I am happy about one part of the deal, my 27" swamp lites rubbed in the front when I turned and now I don't have to worry about that. If the laws ride to rough for me I may try to trade them for some zillas or deal with it for a little while and then buy some zillas


----------

